# PC mit CP5512 am MPI Bus Verbindungsproblem



## wasweissich (13 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

seit zwei Tage macht mir die PCMCIA Karte CP5512 etwas zu schaffen. Der Grund: Ich befinde mich derzeit im Auslands Praxissemester, in meiner Firma gibt es nun eine zweite baugleiche Anlage welche in Betrieb genommen werden soll. 
Die Steuerung besteht aus meheren einzelnen SPS (S7-300), welche über einen MPI Bus verbunden sind, dazu kommen noch Touchpanels welche ebenfalls verbunden sind. 
Mein Kollege hier, hat nun ein PCMCIA Karte bestellt um direkt im Anlagenbereich über die Touchpanels auf die SPS zugreifen zu können. Eigentlich dürfte es keine Problem bereiten ein Verbindung herzustellen, da ein Elektriker der Anlagenfirma, so ebenfalls auf die Steuerung zugegriffen hat.
Leider funktioniert das Ganze aber nicht und irgendwie bin ich mir auch nicht wirklich sicher, was vielleicht genau dabei zu beachten ist. Verbindungseinstellungen habe ich schon so ziemlich alle ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Technisch dürfte eigentlich alles in Ordnung sein, da ja der besagte Elektriker eine Verbindung hergestellt hatte und eine Verbindung zu einer S7 300 (für Testzwecke in der Werkstatt) funktioniert.

Zum MPI Bus: Ich habe versucht in der Netzwerkkonfiguration einen neuen Teilnehmer, genauer gesagt ein PC/PG, eingefügt und ihm eine Adresse verpasst, leider auch ohne Erfolg. Ist das überhaupt nötig? 

Beim Hochladen der Netzwerkkonfiguration gab es dann meist auch seltsame Meldungen bzw. Fragen. Ungefähr mit diesem Inhalt "Netzwerk weicht vom jetzigen ab, es wird ein neues erstellt" oder ein Menü in dem man wählen sollte über welche SPS man den Bus erreichen möchte. 

Wie siehts aus? Hat von Euch jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt, bzw. kennt ihr eine Lösung? Wäre euch sehr dankbar! Die Suche im Forum habe ich genutzt, leider ohne Ergebnis und der kaum zu überblickende Siemens Support im Netz hat mir auch nicht weiterhelfen können.

Gruß

Elmar

edit:

Die Fehlermeldungen beim Verbindungsversuch sowohl am Panel als auch direkt an der SPS lauten: "keinen aktiven Partner gefunden" wenn als Verbindung Auto MPI CP5512 gewählt ist.
Bei der manuellen Einstellung  mit dem Häkchen "einziger Master" ergibt sich folgende Meldung "Bus gestört" und die Diagnose ergibt folgende Meldung "Error 0x031b Synchronization".
Nun heisst das laut Siemens, dass wahrscheinlich ein Verkabelungsfehler vorliegt, aber welcher aus s.o. genannten Gründen nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Juli 2006)

Eine PC-Station muss nicht eingefügt werden. 
Wenn Sie den Download der Hardwarekonfig auf die SPSen versuchen, kommen die Fehlermeldungen "weicht ab". Haben Sie schon einen Upload aus der Steuerung in ein neues Projekt versucht? Und dieses dann mit Ihrem bestehenden verglichen?
Das Häkchen "Einziger Master" muss nicht gesetzt sein wenn mehrere Master am Bus sind, was bei den 300er der Fall sein sollte. Wenn die automatische Erkennung fehlschlägt, kann es sein, dass der Bus nicht richtig terminiert ist. Wie sieht denn die genaue Bustopologie aus? Wo wird die CP5512 an den Bus gekoppelt? Ist dort der Abschlusswiderstand an oder aus?


----------



## wasweissich (13 Juli 2006)

schade habe jetzt gerade schon Feierabend, sonst hätte ich mal einen Screenshot von der Netzkonfiguration gemacht. Meines Wissens, bin mir jetzt aber auch nicht ganz sicher sind es nur 300er. Die Topologie ist halt, wie soll ich sagen, eine einfache Busverbindung von SPS zu SPS... zu OP zu OP... usw. mit eingeschaltetem Widerstand am Ende natürlich. Der CP5511 soll einfach an einem OP angeschlossen werden, da sich diese halt im Gegensatz zur SPS in Nähe der Maschinen befinden. Der direkte Anschluss an der SPS funktioniert halt auch nicht im Gegensatz zu einer einfachen SPS ohne Netzwerk, da gehts.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Juli 2006)

Was ist am Ende? Wo wird die 5512 aufgesteckt? Mit was für einem Kabel mit welcher Länge? Funktioniert die 5512 ohne Netzwerk direkt an einer SPS mit diesem Kabel?


----------



## wasweissich (19 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

tut mir leid war in der Zwischenzeit etwas, sehr beschäfigt und als Notlösung blieb erstmal eine Verlängerung des Kabels.

Zur letzen Frage welche ich aber eigentlich schon mit meinen vorherigen Antworten, beantwortet haben sollte Die Karte hängt zum Testen direkt an der SPS und funktioniert auch dort nicht. Bei einer SPS ohne Netzwerk, gehts.

Anbei auch mal den Screenshot des Netzwerkes. Weiterhin habe ich auch versucht herrauszufinden ob es ein Treiber Problem seinen könnte, aber der Austausch von inf Datein, wie er im Siemens Support beschrieben wird hat auch nicht geholfen. Weitere Informationen vom Online Support haben noch ergeben, dass es mit ProTool zusammenhängen könnte, empfohlen wurde V6 mit SP3 leider haben wir nur SP2.
Gerade kommt mein Kollege zurück und sagt er hätte mit Siemens Support per Telefon gesprochen und als Antwort bekommen, er bräuchte mindestens einen PC der nicht älter als ein Jahr ist Wahrscheinlich hat er die falsche Nummer gewählt, so unqualifizierte Antworten kann man sich ja kaum vorstellen....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2006)

Was ich aus der Hardcopy nicht sehe, ist wie liegt das Kabel tatsächlich und wo sind die Abschlusswiderstände geschaltet. Wo wird mit der 5512 bei Netzbetrieb angekoppelt und mit was für einem Kabel. Hat dieses Abschlusswiderstände Diese Antworten habe ich auch in den vorigen Mails nicht gesehen


----------



## wasweissich (19 Juli 2006)

wasweissich schrieb:
			
		

> schade habe jetzt gerade schon Feierabend, sonst hätte ich mal einen Screenshot von der Netzkonfiguration gemacht. Meines Wissens, bin mir jetzt aber auch nicht ganz sicher sind es nur 300er. Die Topologie ist halt, wie soll ich sagen, eine einfache Busverbindung von SPS zu SPS... zu OP zu OP... usw. mit eingeschaltetem Widerstand am Ende natürlich. Der CP5511 soll einfach an einem OP angeschlossen werden, da sich diese halt im Gegensatz zur SPS in Nähe der Maschinen befinden. Der direkte Anschluss an der SPS funktioniert halt auch nicht im Gegensatz zu einer einfachen SPS ohne Netzwerk, da gehts.


Verkabelung 

R(on) SPS=+------+=SPS=+------+=SPS=+------+=SPS=+-->

---+=OP=+-----+=OP=+-----+=OP=+----+=OP R(on)

Das Ankoppeln funktioniert an keiner Station ob OP oder SPS. Das Kabel ist ein MPI Kabel, steht zumindest drauf und sollte auch funktionieren, da es ja wie gesagt bei einer SPS ohne Netzwerk, welche also unabhängig ist, funktioniert.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist es klar geworden


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2006)

Ich vermute an dieser Stelle die Probleme im Bereich der Stecker. Grund: MPI-Kabel ist zwar Stichleitung, spielt allerdings bei 187,5 kBits/s eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wenn Anschluss ohne zwischengesteckten Profibusstecker funktioniert und mit nicht, deutet dies für mich darauf hin. Frage: Führt ein zwischengesteckter Profibusstecker ohne angeschlossenes Kabel auch zum nichtfunktionieren?
Abhilfe: Einfügen eines PB-Netzes, einfügen einer PC-Station und verbinden über eine PB-Schnittstelle. 5512 umstellen auf PB. Intern wird dann Routing verwendet, sollte aber keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## wasweissich (19 Juli 2006)

Die Überlegung mit dem PB Netzwerk, klingt schlüssig und könnten wir gleich morgen früh mal testen. Allerdings macht das alles irgendwie keinen Sinn, da  wie gesagt, ein Elektriker der Anlagenfirma zuvor schon mal auf das Netzwerk zugegriffen hat, allerdings hat er nach neusten Erkenntnissen auch die CP5511 und nicht wie wir die CP5512.
Zudem kommt wohl morgen einer vom Siemens Support bzw. eine beauftragte Firma, bin mal gespannt ob die uns auch einen neuen PC empfehlen. Soll sogar kostenlos sein, naja....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2006)

Den kostenlosen PC würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen


----------



## seeba (19 Juli 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Den kostenlosen PC würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen


Wo gibt's das Field PG M für Lau? :sm6: Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## wasweissich (20 Juli 2006)

Den PC würde ich auch für lau nehmen

Nun das Problem ist jetzt dahin, etliche Stunden für die Katz, alles ohne Erfolg!
Und woran lags? Am blöden Adapter welcher von der PCMCIA Karte zum MPI Adapter ging! Ist doch echt dämlich, weiss nicht ob da was verwechselt wurde vonwegen Adapter für CP5512 oder CP5511, keine Ahnung. Aber es geht.

Danke euch aber vielmals für die Ratschläge!

Gruß

Elmar


----------

